# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  "Apis Mellifera: Honey Bee" a high-speed short film

## HJBee

http://vimeo.com/m/100367111

I am surprised on how pale a bee these are. Obviously American,  correct based on the American slant. Great for informing young adults I would say as funky and to the point.

----------

